# A New Kawasaki ATV coming...



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I hear that a new Kawasaki ATV is coming....

*Being released in June....*

:bigok:


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Any ideals of what it is? Maybe a brute 1200:rock-on:


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

that would be sweet if they made a bigger brute


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

awwww i just bought mine in november... oh well. 
it'll prolly be a 1000 class.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Probly a new kids quad. Haha.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea heard this from a member from this forum. He is on the kawiriders forum also! 

Solid lead....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

VFJ announced it on KR. All we can do is wait and see. Sense the V has been out of production for a while I'll almost bet its a new "Gade-kill'n" 4wd 1000cc KFX. It's also been said the revamp of the Brute frame was a prelude to a larger CC mill.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

NMKawierider said:


> VFJ announced it on KR. All we can do is wait and see. Sense the V has been out of production for a while I'll almost bet its a new "Gade-kill'n" 4wd 1000cc KFX. It's also been said the revamp of the Brute frame was a prelude to a larger CC mill.


I would buy a 4wd kfx if it was irs. that would be one bad mama jammer.


----------



## spedeg316 (Apr 19, 2014)

1000cc brute - 100% bad arse. i'd stand in line for that!


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

All we can do is wait....


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

IDEA JUST HIT ME!!

so... what if its a "mud-pro" version like what polaris and can-am have with the radiator already relocated and the snorkels already installed???? also prolly have nice tire/wheel combo and proper clutching. 

not saying that's what i want to see but its a possibility.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

dose anyone know when they going to come out with what ever it is


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Usually mid summer? Or as late as September?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I here its June or July


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Be exciting to see


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

I too had a headsup in March about a new atv coming in June but the little info I got wasn't enough for me to not go through with buying a leftover '12BF750.
I can say this though, if you look at the full line of all of the Kawasaki line-ups including everything they offer, only the atv's haven't seen anything really new since the 12BF w/power steering, other than the BF300. 
The ca carb page is already showing a '15BF750 but none of the 650s or 360's so far.


----------



## chevy91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dealer told me they are doing away with the 650 and coming out with a 500. So no more 650s


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i wouldnt mind a 500 if it was on a smaller chassis... i don't understand getting a smalller motor with the same size chassis as a bigger motor, doesnt save much weight... the 650s were different cuz they had a straight axle.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe they putting the 800 Teryx motor in the brute. I bet that's what it is. 783cc's.

Remember a few years ago the Rex got an upgraded motor & clutch, then the next year the brutes did too. 2014 Teryx saw 749cc jump to 783. So I bet they putting 783 in the brute & calling it 800 brute


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am willing to bet it is just a revamped brute with the teryx 800 motor which isn't exactly 800cc but still none the less it is bigger then the old 749cc......if it is anything bigger I will be extremely shocked......


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a new prairie 360 offered in camo and a new set of stickers...Sorry guys. 

LoL


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm thinking it will be more of a sports model with the new 800(783).


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Reading on other forums it seems like everyone is saying it's gonna be an 800 Brute.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems like I read somewhere that the 800 motor is too wide for the current Brute frame. So if it is an 800 Brute it will be completely new


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I keep hearing about some 500cc thing replacing all the 650s...Hope it's all BS.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I read that as well Rider.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

500 v-twin??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> 500 v-twin??


 lol...probably not.


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

800 wider, its the same motor stroked with diff heads! Not sure why they would widen an engine when it has been built that way for 12 years.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big Rig said:


> 800 wider, its the same motor stroked with diff heads! Not sure why they would widen an engine when it has been built that way for 12 years.


Yeah even Big Kev's 1000 BBK slaps right in there.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I heard yesterday it's gonna be the brute 800 in September or October


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If thats true, I predicted correctly.... :bigok:


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

isnt the Teryx an 800 now? if it is , how much more powerful is it than the 750? I am completley happy with the power from the 750, but i was kinda hoping for a Brute 1000, maybe set up for two riders, and also a factory purpose built mud machine. seems after all this time with a 750, Kawi would really try and up the ante with something more than a 50cc jump in displacement. esspecially with all the powerful options Can Am and Polaris have been offering for long time now. an 800 seems alittle conservative, even if it is plenty powerful.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i agree, and the 800 is only like 780 or something, so it wouldnt even be a full 50cc increase. 

read that it has plastic racks, fox podium shocks, and 800 motor. saw it on kawiriders, VFJ posted about it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the right clutching behind it though..... make it a monster.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

There is no replacement for displacement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Eh... not if ya can't get it to the ground.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, no offense to the Can Am, Arctic Cat, and Polaris 1000cc club but the Brute does "almost" everything those bikes can do. It's hard enough to keep the front end down on these new bikes and that's with just a 750cc. Kawasaki just figured out how to use their power more effiantly then what the other big bores have.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a new clutch setup isn't it? A wet clutch setup?


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

88rxn/a said:


> It's a new clutch setup isn't it? A wet clutch setup?



oh yeah that too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess we'll have to start a new clutching thread for that in the how-to...

Who wants to tear one apart and be the g-pig? lol


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

HAHA, 

how does a wet clutch work?? 

well guess i can google it.

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

so its the same as what we have, but soaked in tranny fluid?? wouldnt that cause the belt to slip instead of grip better?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

wet clutches are generally known to be junk and far LESS efficient than a basic CVT design. It has far more moving wear parts than what the old brutes had, and the take off will not be as strong. There is a reason why everyone with Yamaha's and Arctic Cats deletes the wet clutch.

To explain it in basic, the old design had a fully opened primary clutch when idling as the belt did not touch the sheaves, once you give it some gas the movable sheave moves in grabs the belt and you start to move. A wet clutch is more or less the same CVT design EXCEPT the belt is always in contact with the primary clutch. But the primary on a wet clutch design does not move at idle, to do this there are actually a set of internal shoes inside the engine, as the engine turns a higher rpm centrifugal force moves theres "shoes" out at which point they rub and grab a big drum, that drum is connected to the primary on the outside of the engine.

Why do these typically not work as well? for one reason there covered in oil for one thing, so it takes time for the wet clutches shoes to lock to the drum and turn the primary, the upside is it's substantially easier on the belt as the power isnt just suddenly snapping and grabbing it, the down side is the take off speed and power is also dramatically reduced. If Kawasaki made a design to make this system work well then good for them but I doubt it, I still hate the concept of it. Besides what I listed you usually have to run special additives in your oil (means probably only useable oil for them will be the dealers) as well as regular clutch kits and work goes not only do you need that, but youll also need to change the springs for the shoes in the wet clutch..


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

More oil contaminants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stefan78 (Nov 19, 2013)

As to the oil all engine oils that is "JASO" certified will probably work.
In short most oil's that are intended for motorcycle use as most motorbikes also has "wetcluches" 

Skickat från min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

there's also usually a one way bearing for engine braking involved when running a wet clutch. But as far as finding oil, you can find it everywhere. Any motorcycle or ATV oil already has the additive in it. Its just harder to find oil with zinc in it.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

_i hope it it a bigger brute with same frame but who knows we will just have to wait and see_


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

anything ever come of this.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> anything ever come of this.


Nothing. It was all BS...at least so far.


----------



## H20Fowler (Jun 18, 2014)

I kinda hope its BS cause I just bought one last month haha, plus my 750 pulls my buddies 1000xt all day so don't really need more cc's in the brute.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

anyone have any up dates


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes a new little tykes in thecolor red .

Sent from my XT1080 using Off-Road Forums mobile app


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah and black and white on the EPS 750s. Kinda like the white..


----------

